# Rocket City 2.0



## Acmoorecuber (Aug 26, 2017)

Announcing Rocket City 2.0! This competition will take place Saturday, October 14th in Huntsville, AL. The event list consists of: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 6x6, 7x7, BLD, Megaminx, and Square-1. OH will be a tentative event.
There will be an 85 competitor limit. Me and Nate Campbell are excited to organize this competition, and a big thanks to Jacob Ambrose for being the WCA official for this comp! Register here:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RocketCity202017


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Oct 11, 2017)

eyyy im going lol


----------

